# Opener...



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Just curious where folks are going for the 'Opener'. I am going to DL (Minnesota). Did ok last year. I plan on using jig/3"tail and crappie minnows in about 10-17 feet of water.

Anybody else? I am not looking for your'alls "Honey Holes" and "Secret spots" so relax....Just wondering.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Heading up to Brainerd to Gull Lake for the opener with my 2 brothers. Never fished this lake before but it's supposed to have some good 'eyes in it.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I'll be in Chicago at a CE conference!!!! :-? :evil: Oh well, gives someone else a chance to win the trophy!!!!


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

Winnie and leech, maybe have to watch the sharpshooters go at it! GOOD LUCK GUYS and stay safe on the water.


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

Be heading out between Alex and Fergus. If the eyes don't cooperate we will be hitting northerns and crappies.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

I'll be on Ottertail once again. Hopefully this year's weather will be better.


----------



## Flick (Aug 21, 2002)

Mille Lacs, I can allready see the lighted float dippin under the water


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i'll probably be going to some small lake that won't be packed with with people. good luck guys


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

Flick, good luck on mille lacs! Man do i miss that lake  but since all the nettings and slot limit changes these past few years it makes it reall tough to head back. In my book a lighted bobber on the rocks of mille lacs is the best and coolest walleye fishing ever! :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

SFC Rude said:


> Just curious where folks are going for the 'Opener'. I am going to DL (Minnesota). Did ok last year. I plan on using jig/3"tail and crappie minnows in about 10-17 feet of water.
> 
> Anybody else? I am not looking for your'alls "Honey Holes" and "Secret spots" so relax....Just wondering.


SFC, since we both know where you'll be fishing I personally recommend running live bait rigs with shiners over jigs. Look into the leader being AT LEAST 2' if not 3 or 4'. And don't be afraid to run leeches. Some openers leeches outperformed the shiners 5-to-1.

14-16 ft has been kind to me on that lake, and there are some nice deep weed clumps off of the sand at 18' on the northside of the lake.


----------



## sportsman18 (Jan 18, 2005)

Going to Lake of the Woods and seeing if the walleyes are biting. Did really well up there this winter. Good luck to all of you this weekend.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I am passing on the opener this year,to cold and rainy to make it worth while.Besides,we cant sein(sp) any shiners with this weather.Good luck to those going out and getting soaked. mallard


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

I refuse to go on "amateur weekend". Too many people and idiots out to make it enjoyable for me. The weather (and probably the catching) is going to suck, too.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Deivls Lake......OOOOOHHHHHH......I forgot that is in ND where you can catch walleyes all year long.....sorry about that......I just must be spoiled.....lol..... :wink: None the less, good luck guys ....."combat fishing" is not my "style"...... 

PS: Bring a raincoat and your Carharts.....lol.....


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

that should be DEVILS LAKE....... hey, I was going to fast.....lets just call it Satan's Pond....esp. when the wind blows.....Good luck!!!!!


----------

